# I shall use my 10,000th post to.....



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I shall use my 10,000th post to thank all of you. You all make this site what it is.

Good People, Good Hunting and Good Times.

A special thanks to the man behind the curtain.....Chris Miller. Thank You !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks, Don! This is quite an accomplishment and with a little work you should be on my level! Way to go!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

X2 on the accomplishment


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well earned, well liked, well respected, well appreciated, well knowledgeable And Well 10,000.

And to the people who supply you with keyboards.

Thanks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Thanks, Don! This is quite an accomplishment and with a little work you should be on my level! Way to go!


I'll be there soon......with hair !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'll be there soon......with hair !


LOL! Ok, I guess I will go fix my post count. Truth is, this fake post count is my original post count PLUS your post count.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't worry Don. He's been playing catch up to me for awhile too. LOL


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Way to go Don.









The way I got it figured--- I'll be hit'in 10,000 post in the year 2021.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And I will read that post with the same quest for knowledge as all your others sir. I am humbled by your knowledge of all things predator


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words buddy.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good going Yodda you done well







.

So tell us the truth...how many key boards have you gone through ????

Hey Dave...nice to see you are still around.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

0


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow Don.

Either you have a light touch or a sturdy board







.

Congrats ! Again.

keep it up bud.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Telepathy !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Lets see....15 minutes per post time reading, researching ( you do, I know ), grammer, thought, and posting. Oh...and time cleaning up coffee spewed onto the computer.

10,000 x 15 minutes ( .25 hours ) = 2500 hours that is some serious work done here Don.

Thank you !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Where is Brian and what have you done to him ?


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Congrats Don! I for one appreciate everything you share on here, and the time you have taken to help me and to help thousands others. I know you on a personal level and know you aren't just some guy behind a computer who posts, just to post. Having gone out hunting with you several times, I know you can back up everything you post on here. Whether it's in regards to predator hunting, firearms, or ammunition. I know he knows his stuff! Keep up the good work!

Now on to 100,000 Posts!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you sir for the kind words, I appreciate them. I'm looking forward to our next outing and continued friendship.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow-----10,000-----------Congrats-----I've enjoyed your post=======sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Buddy.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Here to 10,000 more!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Wayne.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah 49 posts LOL I don't get it either......... Nor will I question it !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes Don, thanks for all of your help and knowledge! And congrats!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks HR, I appreciate your friendship.


----------

